# Hi!!!!



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Although I've been a member for quite some time, I've never actually posted before......So I decided it's better late then never! ......Where to start...

Well I'm a Texan with a yard haunt called "Woodrot Manor". Um.....that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Chapter13, glad to see you have de-lurked and started to join in on the fun! 
btw, I love the name of your yard haunt.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Chapter 13! Lurking is nice, but joining in is much more fun.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey ch13, fancy seeing you over here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, lurking for a whole yr, is this a record?

Glad to see you post!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome chaper13.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Chapter 13!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Chapter 13... what book?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good to have another body to the pile.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome chapter 13. Hum, chapter 13.....


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome Chapter 13.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for coming out of the shadows. Welcome aboard, Chapter 13. :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello Chapter 13, stay on the sidewalk, some of these people drive crazy around here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Chapter13, don't listen to Hibla, he's one of the crazies just pointing fingers so he looks normal to you, he's not


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Chapter13! Got any pictures of your haunt?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street! I've seen some of your stuff over on the Methodz of Madness forums, and I'm glad to see you around here. Over there, _I'm_ the lurker.


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is a pretty good welcome wagon. Thanks! I feel cozy already.

Yeah, I have some pics:
http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/Chapter13/
The Password is: momusers

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Chapter 13!!!! Welcome to the street. Great pics. You just gave me a few ideas to add to my front yard haunt. Is your dog, Bailey, a beagle. I have two beagles named Mad Max and Jake E. Bonz.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Street Chapter 13. It's good to have new blood here.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Chapter13. Welcome to you. Another one out of the closet!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Glad you decided to join us Chapter 13, welcome!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Chapter13, don't listen to Hibla, he's one of the crazies just pointing fingers so he looks normal to you, he's not


SHHHhhhh.:smoking:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn Zombie, just how big is this closet you keep everyone in?????

Welcome to the less sunny side of the street Chapter 13. I don't get over to MOM much these days, and only really lurked there, so we're even.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> SHHHhhhh.:smoking:


I see you found one of the rumors going about, HMmmm, wondering if it's true?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Why do I always miss these new guys slipping through the door? Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Why do I always miss these new guys slipping through the door? Welcome!


'cause you're preoccupied with that awesome tombstone you're making, sheesssh!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Chapter 13. Nice haunt pix. Thanx for sharing.


----------

